# por que a letra "o" pronuncia semiaberto na palavra "você"?



## Lara Li

A palavra "você" tem o acento circunflexo no fim, portanto, acho que a letra "o" deve pronunciar semifechado.  As palavras vovó, totó etc..também faz assim.
Muito obrigada.


----------



## metaphrastes

Lara Li,
não sei se entendi bem a sua pergunta. De qualquer modo, na palavra "você", há uma diferença entre a pronúncia do Brasil - que usa um "o" fechado, de maneira geral - e a de Portugal, onde o "o" tende a ser aberto. Além disso, no Nordeste do Brasil, há uma tendência em algumas partes a abrir *todas *as vogais (mas não conheço bem as diferenças regionais no Nordeste, e não sei se aplicam à palavra "você").

No caso das palavras "vovó", "totó", "bebê" (no Brasil) ou "bebé" (em Portugal), estas são palavras usadas na linguagem infantil, que se usa com as crianças, repetindo ou ecoando uma mesma sílaba. Neste caso, a tendência é pronunciar as duas sílabas de maneira igual, como um eco: pronunciam-se _vóvó, tótó, bêbê, bébé, pápá, mãmã, &c._

São casos diferentes de _"você", _que não faz parte da linguagem especificamente infantil.


----------



## jazyk

Talvez em Portugal se pronuncie com O aberto por ter vindo originalmente de _vossa (ó) mercê._


----------



## guihenning

O que acontece com 'você' em Portugal é que os portugueses preservaram o 'o' aberto de 'vossa', enquanto que no Brasil essa abertura se perdeu. Há uma série de outras palavras cuja pronúncia é diferente nos dois países por conta de uma preservação dum som na Europa que se perdeu no Brasil.


----------



## metaphrastes

Lara Li, para resumir, "você" sofreu a seguinte evolução ao longo do tempo:

Vossa Mercê _(forma cerimoniosa de tratamento) _> vossemecê > vosmicê _(ainda usado em algumas regiões do interior do Brasil, pelo povo) _> você.

_Vossa _diz-se com _ó _aberto e, como disse o Jazyk, deve ser por isso que em Portugal diz-se _você _com o _ó _aberto, também.

Agora, uma pergunta aos foreiros, especialmente @Vanda: _vosmicê _diz-se com _o _aberto, também _(vósmicê)_? Conheço a palavra de livros (Monteiro Lobato, sobretudo) mas não me lembra ouvi-la de viva voz. Tenho impressão que ainda se deve usar no interior de Minas.


----------



## Lara Li

metaphrastes said:


> Lara Li, para resumir, "você" sofreu a seguinte evolução ao longo do tempo:
> 
> Vossa Mercê _(forma cerimoniosa de tratamento) _> vossemecê > vosmicê _(ainda usado em algumas regiões do interior do Brasil, pelo povo) _> você.
> 
> _Vossa _diz-se com _ó _aberto e, como disse o Jazyk, deve ser por isso que em Portugal diz-se _você _com o _ó _aberto, também.
> 
> Agora, uma pergunta aos foreiros, especialmente @Vanda: _vosmicê _diz-se com _o _aberto, também _(vósmicê)_? Conheço a palavra de livros (Monteiro Lobato, sobretudo) mas não me lembra ouvi-la de viva voz. Tenho impressão que ainda se deve usar no interior de Minas.


Já percebi.  Obrigada pela sua ajuda.  Sou estudante de Português.


----------



## Lara Li

guihenning said:


> O que acontece com 'você' em Portugal é que os portugueses preservaram o 'o' aberto de 'vossa', enquanto que no Brasil essa abertura se perdeu. Há uma série de outras palavras cuja pronúncia é diferente nos dois países por conta de uma preservação dum som na Europa que se perdeu no Brasil.


Muito obrigada pela sua ajuda.  


jazyk said:


> Talvez em Portugal se pronuncie com O aberto por ter vindo originalmente de _vossa (ó) mercê._


Muito obrigada pela sua ajuda.


----------



## pkogan

Gostaria de perguntar se o timbre semiaberto que apresenta esse "o" átono na palavra "você" no português europeu -em decorrência do processo histórico que já foi explicado acima- é uma particularidade dessa palavra ou várias palavras possuem a mesma característica à semelhança da letra "e" átona que em vários casos, em Portugal, é pronunciada com timbre semiaberto como, por exemplo, em beldade, possível, secção etc.


----------



## guihenning

Não é particularidade duma só palavra. Os timbres abertos em Portugal que foram neutralizados no Brasil se explicam quer por origem histórica (você, por exemplo), quer por crase (pregar). A crase ainda é produtiva em Portugal.


----------



## Dymn

Acho que quando os _e_ e _o_ não são neutralizados em português europeu sempre tomam o timbre aberto, exceto em _ei/ou_, nas vogais nasais, e não sei se há outras exceções. Por exemplo _h*o*spital _/*ɔ*ʃpiˈtaɫ/, _n*o*rmal _/n*ɔ*rˈmaɫ/. Tirei as transcrições da Infopédia. Mas já li que alguns falantes pronunciam com o timbre fechado, e a tendência é para abrir a vogal. Não sei se depende da região.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal, "hospital" varia entre a pronúncia aberta e fechada. Já "normal" é quase sempre aberta. Em "fome" e "homem", por exemplo, é predominantemente aberta em Portugal e penso que seja fechada na maior parte do Brasil.


----------



## duduc

O nome técnico disso é timbre mesmo?


----------



## guihenning

Sim.


----------



## duduc

Gracias. E como se chama a qualidade particular da voz de cada indivíduo específico quando produz um fone ou diz concretamente uma palavra qualquer?


----------



## guihenning

Chama-se timbre também.


----------



## pkogan

Alentugano said:


> penso que seja fechada na maior parte do Brasil.


É, sim, exceto em São Paulo onde muitas vogais tônicas seguidas de consoante nasal são produzidas com timbre aberto, igual que em Portugal.


----------



## pkogan

duduc said:


> Gracias. E como se chama a qualidade particular da voz de cada indivíduo específico quando produz um fone ou diz concretamente uma palavra qualquer?


Justamente essa qualidade particular -decorrente de fatores articulatórios- pode ser percebida auditivamente nos diferentes timbres que apresentam os sons vocálicos abertos/fechados.


----------



## guihenning

É difícil de falar de timbre, neste caso, no Brasil. Há as pronúncias abertas, sobretudo no nordeste podendo ocorrer também em São Paulo, há a pronúncia fechada, majoritária, que é como a maioria dos brasileiros tem a impressão de pronunciar e existe também o <o> nasal se a ele se seguir um <m> (mesmo que este esteja entre vogais). 'Homem', por exemplo, pode ser pronunciado de três jeitos: _hômem, hómem e hõmem. _É fato já sabido que há entre os brasileiros uma tendência de nasalizar vogais antes de <m> e <n> mesmo que esses se situem entre vogais. Todavia, o ambiente fonético precisa de ser favorável, isto é, normalmente vai haver <m> e <n> também nas sílabas seguintes para que o fenômeno ocorra, como é o caso de 'homem' ou 'banana', por exemplo.


----------

